# Seiko PADI - SRPA21K1



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

I have new toy:


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pictures.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## watchcrazy007 (Aug 8, 2016)

very nice


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## watchcrazy007 (Aug 8, 2016)

very nice watch. I love the blue


----------



## watchcrazy007 (Aug 8, 2016)

nice watch. I love the blue


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

watchcrazy007 said:


> nice watch. I love the blue


Me too.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Comparison


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## PeterDavid (Aug 28, 2016)

Great dial. Always loved the blue and red..


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, me too.


----------



## Nawroz (Jan 14, 2015)

Its a great watch man, Seiko is a special watch company, their divers are some of the best in my opinion. once again congrats.


----------



## Nawroz (Jan 14, 2015)

A while ago I wanted to buy the SPR777 but withdrew as it only had rubber bands. I think it was the closest thing to the legendary Turtle.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice pics!


----------



## Marei (May 3, 2009)

Those are some incredible pics and that blue dial really is mesmerizing


----------



## jasonsouza77 (Sep 1, 2016)

hi.. beautiful piece and solid choice.. may I ask what bracelet is pictured here? looks like it was made for the padi..amazing 


vit said:


> .


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Oralia (Nov 6, 2016)

Fantastic looking watch. The size is perfect.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

Oralia said:


> Fantastic looking watch. The size is perfect.


Yes, it is.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

My sons celebration.


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## sinnandseiko0 (Mar 31, 2016)

I love this watch the pics do it justice.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

What kind of band is it?


----------



## semtex (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice combo!


----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

These pics are making me lust over a PADI


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

topog123 said:


> What kind of band is it?


Thank you, it is Campagnolo Bolzano.
THERE is my review (in Czech, but pictures are international).


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

WOW!!....looks great can wait to get one..


----------



## Greek6486 (Mar 26, 2013)

These are becoming more and more rare it seems, anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## HanWatchHan (Feb 27, 2016)

PADI! Nice


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

Have one inbound... Can't wait for it to get here.
Great looking watch. Love that blue.


----------



## infinitipearl (Jul 30, 2014)

Awesome photos. Love the pop of color on the black and white background. Can't go wrong with Seiko divers!


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Mine say hi














































Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

Mine gives a big hello...


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## award135 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice toy. Congrats on the new PADI!! Enjoy!


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

mdwilson said:


> Mine gives a big hello...


Your pictures are very nice.


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## STR8BYT (Sep 2, 2016)

Can't go wrong w the turtle reissue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lincolnunit (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice


----------



## vit (Oct 29, 2008)

lincolnunit said:


> Nice


Thank you.


----------

